# Coming around



## Grant (Jun 12, 2004)

"Well," I first thought, "another change, another reshufflling of the categories, another shift in trying to find where things are at and where I posted last." 

I'm not big on change, especially when I thought things were going well and just fine. But there you did it. You messed up my comfortable sense of Beesource.

But now that I've been here a little while in the "Business Side of Beekeeping," I like it. I like the idea of sorting out certain threads to the side. Not that it prevents anyone else from lurking, but it does set common areas of discussion in their own little niche.

Good job. I've come around. Thanks for all your great work.

Grant
Jackson, MO


----------



## Deeptime (Jul 21, 2009)

ya, I missed the pre-change announcement too. Took awhile but I think this is better.


----------

